# Hiya! Me too I need help too! Lol



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I'm Mandy and I have (sorta) three cats. Two are 8 month old moggie brothers named Penn and Teller. One is a female torbie about 1 1/2 (I'm not sure since we found her under our house, born feral) named Miss Edith. We live down in New Orleans with the rest of our family including my husband and three children. Lots of activity! All of my cat's are raw fed - Frankenprey but I have a huge problem with liver. My cats hate it! So I'm not sure how to handle that :?
I found this place while looking for ways to get a very very stubborn kitten to stop scratching everything but his cat trees and scratchy posts. What's worse is that the inappropriate scratching seems to be contagious! My other two who had always used posts are now starting to scratch where my naughty one does. I need to get this taken care of soon! We are about to move into a home that's decided to keep it's furniture there to sorta preserve the integrity and look of the house (it's old.) I've tried hissing, water and the scruff/relocate. None of it works. I don't want to do the coins in a can because gosh they're ears are so sensitive but I'm not sure what else works! Any takers?
:smiles


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

As for your cats hating liver....don't give it to them. Separate it from the other food and throw it in the garbage. Since the liver is the detoxifier in the body, there may be something harmful that they can smell.

As for inappropriate scratching, _rub catnip_ into all your scratching posts at least a couple of times a week. Put double-sided sticky tape or sheets (pet stores carry it) on the area that's being scratched inappropriately, or cover it with a sheet. You need to break them of the habit quickly. When you do see them using the scratching post, praise effusively every time Make sure their claws are clipped regularly, about every 3 wks.


----------



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish it were that easy. Cats have to have liver as part of a raw food regimen. I have found no way to get around that.

I didn't think about rubbing catnip a few times a week. That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I agree with catloverami...if they're only scratching in the one spot then I'd find something to cover it up with for now, and try to interest them in their posts...using catnip or play.


----------



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

What about catnip spray? Is that as effective or is the pure stuff better?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I've found showing them what you want them to do is pretty effective. Actually get down on the floor and scratch at the posts and then if they copy give then lots of praise. It worked for my cat.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

The new cat wishes to mark its territory by scratching. He is choosing objects that haven't been marked before to claim them for his own. The other cats don't agree and reclaim them.

If you spray the furniture with feromones (Feliway spray), they will have a general smell of a cat 'nest', the kind of smell produced by happy, relaxed cats, marking their own safe haven. That way, the furniture has already been 'marked' and need not be marked anew by each individual cat.
It no longer smells like the territorial marking of an individual cat, it 'smells like home', and cats don't mess up the smell of home.

You can use Feliway also to stop cats from urinating to mark their territory.

I have been using it for over a decade, and so far, it has always stopped my cats from ruining my home.


----------

